# Navy Predators



## DA SWO (Aug 29, 2009)

This sounds soo cool.  I don't know how fast they need to go, but I would think an assisted takeoff might not be that hard, the landing could be a deal braker though.

http://www.airforcetimes.com/news/2009/08/airforce_carrier_predator_082909/

Predator C would launch operate from carriers

By Andrew Tilghman - Staff writer
Posted : Saturday Aug 29, 2009 8:22:08 EDT

An aircraft carrier version of the Air Force’s Predator? It’s not so far-fetched.

The maker of the medium-range unmanned aerial vehicle wants to make a version, the Predator C, that launches from and lands on a ship. General Atomics and the Navy have discussed the proposal, said Tom Cassidy, president of the company’s aircraft systems group.

To modify the Predator for carrier operations, Cassidy said, engineers would have to reinforce the frame to handle the stress of carrier launches and landings, as well as add folding wings, a tailhook and a towing mechanism on the nose.

The Predator C, or the Avenger, would join the Predator and the armed Predator B, or the Reaper.

Cassidy said the company is hoping to sell the Predator to the Navy to supplement two programs.

A carrier-based predator equipped with advanced sensors could be an alternative to the Broad Area Maritime Surveillance aircraft, the large unmanned patrol aircraft slated to join the fleet in 2015, Cassidy said.

An armed Avenger could provide capabilities similar to a strike fighter or the Navy’s Unmanned Combat Air System, known as the UCAS, the stealthy fighter jet in the early phases of development, Cassidy said.

“A high-end, low-end mix,” Cassidy said. “You don’t put all your eggs in one basket.”

The Predators are significantly lighter and less costly than BAMS or UCAS.

A Navy spokeswoman acknowledged the search for an additional UAV but declined to discuss specific options under consideration.

NEW DRONE
General Atomics says the Predator C drone could complement Navy missions on several fronts, including:

* Strike fighters

* Maritime patrol

* Electronic attack

* Intelligence gathering


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 29, 2009)

The Navy's been running sea trials on the Boeing ScanEagle UAV apparently from an LPD (basically an amphibious assault ship) with successful launches and "captures", although I'm not sure what "capturing" it entails. I'm kind of surprised they are just getting going with Predator variants given it's notable successes.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 29, 2009)

7point62 said:


> The Navy's been running sea trials on the Boeing ScanEagle UAV apparently from an LPD (basically an amphibious assault ship) with successful launches and "captures", although I'm not sure what "capturing" it entails. I'm kind of surprised they are just getting going with Predator variants given it's notable successes.



I would think a JATO take off could be made with minimal mods, landing might be a different issue though.


----------

